# Rules, Guidelines, and Blacklisting



## Caius (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re-Tail Guidelines*​
So there's a bit of mix-up going on when it comes to where you should post something. Lately there have been loads of threads posted in the Open Gates topic that really don't belong under that topic. So first things first, what are you trying to get across?

*Topic:* I want friends to come over.
*Forum:* Gates Open

*Topic:* I have x fruit that I want to sell/give away.
*Forum:* Re-tail

*Topic:* I am giving items away.
*Forum:* Re-tail

*Topic:* I am selling something or trading something.
*Forum:* Re-tail

*Topic:* My Turnip prices are x.
*Forum:* Turnip prices under Gates Open

*Topic:* Katrina/Island games
*Forum:* Gates Open

These are some examples really. If you've got a fruit you'd like to share with people, it doesn't have to be for sale to be under the Re-tail forum. You can always list under the *[SELLING]* tag, and just list that it's a give-away in the topic or first post. This keeps the forum clean and organized, and leaves the Gates Open forum just for people that want to connect and make friends. 

With that being said, let's look at some other problems that have come up here. 

Vandalizing and taking objects from someone's town is not permitted. While it's usually common sense to let people know in your Re-tail topic that you have town rules, it should also be common sense that you shouldn't take something that isn't explicitly offered. 

There have been problems with flowers being taken, fruit being taken, and even fossils and holes being dug up in towns that shouldn't have been dug up. Generally you should assume if it isn't explicitly stated that you CAN do something, you should play it safe.

If you're looking for guidelines on what to assume, look no further. Here's a simple list of rules that you should follow the first time you're in someone's town.



> - Don't run.
> - Don't talk to villagers.
> - Don't take fruit or flowers.
> - Don't buy from others re-tail.
> ...



Now, when someone gives you permission to do any of these things, or outlines their rules in their thread, this can change. Keep in mind though, you are in someone else's town, or think of it as someone else's house. Treat it well, and establish good relationships with your fellow Belltree users, and you may find in the future that people seek you out for your courteousness. 

*Blacklisting*

Another issue that's come up quite a bit is the suggestion of a blacklist. This is here as a notifier, not as a debate. A blacklist is not possible for many reasons. You may privately tell your friends that someone has wronged you and to not buy or sell to them, but publicly outing someone for doing something that can hardly be proven is going to cause some issues. 

Most of what would constitute the population of a blacklist would be hearsay. It can't be explicitly proven that someone is in the wrong, or it could be the user trying to cause drama. If you really think about it a blacklist could easily be more of a hindrance than a help. 

As a community forum, we are supposed to act as friends. Friends have problems between each other, and it isn't fair for something that could have been a mistake to follow a user around for their time here, especially considering the average forum-life of a tbt user. If however, you feel as if you have been wronged by someone and you have the means to prove it, it is suggested that you take the issue to a mod PRIVATELY, and hopefully a one on one talk can resolve the issue quietly. 

Though there is no guarantee that anything can be done to return bells or lost items, depending on the situation, a user may be issued a warning or infraction. Do not explicitly request or demand action from a moderator, it is at our own judgement what should be done to handle the situation.

*Bumping*

There is nothing wrong with bumping a thread that is yours. BUT, if you're bumping it every hour, it can really congest things, and really tends to look like spam. Try and keep it to one thread and bump it maybe once a day at maximum. People will see your thread, I promise! If you find you don't get any kind of response in twenty-four hours, it's perfectly fine to bump your thread, but try not to make multiples for the same sale or request. 

With that being said, let's all try and have fun and just play some Animal Crossing.


----------

